# Spring bar removal tool - reccomendations Pls



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Evening all,

Can any of you recommend me a half decent spring bar removal tool (a link, ideally amazon (i'm prime) would be appreciated). Don't want to spend much money but the one I have is a cheapo Chinese jobby, the metal is soft and the ends are partially worn making it nigh on impossible to use.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

In my experience Bergeon will serve you well, can be obtained for under £20.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Bergeon 6767-F around £14.95 inc postage off ebay. Really well made. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> In my experience Bergeon will serve you well, can be obtained for under £20.
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Costs more than some of my straps :laugh:

I suspected that may be the answer; is there a middle ground?

Thanks for the input :yes:

Edit....

Just purchased the Bergeon 6767-F £14.19 delivered, thanks folks!

I'm guesing strap changing will be a doddle and a joy from here on in :laugh:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The Bergeon 6767 and 6111 (my favorite, includes one reversible tip) are the Rolls Royce of tools. Ofrei.com (based in California) sell an equivalent tool they claim is made in the same factory, just doesn't have the Bergeon name on it. These tools are ideal not just for quality, but you can replace their tips when they get worn or happen to break (which is not as easy as cheaper tools).

Yes there is a middle ground, and a lower ground, but when you're working around your watch with metal tools, you're better off getting reliable tools. Spend the dough.

Oh, I have a couple of tools made by Horotec, they're quite fine. (One is a set of "spring bar tweezers" that has taken time to learn to use, but is superb for removing spring bars from within bracelet solid end links (SELs). The spring bar is trapped so it can't escape the Horotec tweezers.)

Remember the axiom, the propensity for a spring bar to fly across the room (and be lost forever) is inversely proportional to the amount of spares on hand.

They appear to have a new Bergeon 7767-SF, haven't used one.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/260-1496450-3944048?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=bergeon+6767

You could get the combo standard and fine fork tool - http://amzn.eu/5FeHiVw - and order a spare tip for pins - http://amzn.eu/7uF9D7U . This would sort you out fine.


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

Take a round wooden Toothpick flatten the end with a hammer, then cut a groove into it. You will never scratch your watch if you slip!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Just purchased the Bergeon 6767-F £14.19 delivered, thanks folks!


 As stated, best took for the job.

Also, (and at your own risk)


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Not suggesting they compare to the 'proper' tools mentioned above, but for those who are strapped for cash (  ), these https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391416528283

...are a big step up from the ones you get 'free' with various cheap straps.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I dunno whether to feel worse for the watch, spring bars, or the Victorinox knife blade. :mad0218:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> As stated, best took for the job.
> 
> Also, (and at your own risk)


 looks easier than a springbar tool :laugh:

I ended up getting the Bergeon, used it twice so far and its great; I assume you can buy a pin pushing head for it? ( the bits are removable on a thread)


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> I assume you can buy a pin pushing head for it?


 Yes you can. I also have different size heads for removing awkward springbars on bracelets etc.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Yes you can. I also have different size heads for removing awkward springbars on bracelets etc.


 My one has these ends with it, need to find a pin pusher attachment and then i'm good for what I need to do to watches (have a case back remover already)...



Anything other than replacing batteries, changing straps or adjusting bracelets and I'm at my limits!

Edit - just got one, 0.8mm, £2.31 delivered off ebay!


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

thegreentreefrog said:


> Take a round wooden Toothpick flatten the end with a hammer, then cut a groove into it. You will never scratch your watch if you slip!


 I have wondered why no one makes wooden versions, as there'd be no risk of scratching anything then.


----------

